# Dovii do or Dovii dont



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I want a large smart-agressive cichlid, I was originally thinking of getting a RD,Midas,or flowerhorn, A fellow member here is giving me his baby FH. I just seen a members Dovii video that was awesome as hell. I like the looks of dovii's. How big do they get? I could build another DIY tank thats 6ft by 18" by 18". Would that be enough for a dovii to live for life? If not I could put the dovii in my 8ft 240 gallon and build the 6 footer for my 5 reds. I just want a very cool,nice looking mean cichlid that has personality- do you think the FH will fill these needs or should I also get a dovii? Any personal dovii experiences/info would be great!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=73826


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I think the dovii in that video is currently mine before I owned him. I have to clarify that with lemmywinks. He siad he knew of a video of my fish in attack mode, I'm assuming that's the one.
I've kept all the rest and guapote's IMO are where it's at. I wouldn't waste a large tank on nothing else. My 15" Dovii is in a 125g and loving it. If he somehow manages to out grow it, I'll upgrade. But I doubt it. Personally I think tank reccomendations for certain species are overblown a bit.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Nope, not the same dovii









I would recomend nothing less than a 240 for a male dovii for life. They get huge


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Nope, not the same dovii
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take lemmy's word for it. But, there's no way ONE fish is going to force me to buy a 200+ gallon tank. I'll upgrade to 180g if I have to, and he'll like it!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Just wait until he hits about 20" in a year or two.... that 180 will look tiny with him in it


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Well guys I have a decision to make that I need help with. I have my 240 gallon tank that is not set up yet. I have 5 redbellies that r in my 55g that i was going to put in the 240 and add a couple pirayas, I want a large shoal of pygos to watch there feeding frenzies but now im getting interested more and more in keeping a large aggressive cichlid- I dont know if I should reserve this monster tank for a dovii and put my pygos in a 135g that I will build - or keep the pygos in the 240 and build a 135g for a dovii- What do you guys think? and where can I order a dovii?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Talk to jeff rapps at www.tangledupincichlids.com about getting you a nice dovii. I'm sure that he could get you in a nice one for a descent price









And I'd definatly keep the dovii in the larger tank over the pygos


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I just emailed jeff about ordering a juvy male dovii- will he sell a single fish or is there a minimum order amount???


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Jeff has a minimum order of 50$









I'm sure you could find something else on his stock list that you'd like









And if you're into pygos he has 5-6" ternz for 50$ and 7-8" ternz for 75$


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Ireally dont have room for anymore fish







this sucks cause I want a dovii bad- but even if I do get one I will have to use my 240g tank for it and then I dont know what to do about my redbellies that are in my 55 and getting too big. I guess I will probablly build another DIY 135 gallon tank- but my girlfriend and family already think im crazy for building a 240 gallon tank- damn this addictive fish keeping hobby


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how long can i keep a dovii in a 40 gallon breeder?


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

i have talked to jeff, he said dovii rarely get more then 18 inches in captivity, i think he has a 7-8 inch one for like $175, i could be wrong.

but then again who knows


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> how long can i keep a dovii in a 40 gallon breeder?
> [snapback]1204265[/snapback]​


Depends on how big it was when you got him- he could last in there till he was 4-6" depending on his aggression.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> Well guys I have a decision to make that I need help with. I have my 240 gallon tank that is not set up yet. I have 5 redbellies that r in my 55g that i was going to put in the 240 and add a couple pirayas, I want a large shoal of pygos to watch there feeding frenzies but now im getting interested more and more in keeping a large aggressive cichlid- I dont know if I should reserve this monster tank for a dovii and put my pygos in a 135g that I will build - or keep the pygos in the 240 and build a 135g for a dovii- What do you guys think? and where can I order a dovii?
> [snapback]1204189[/snapback]​


Don't short pygos on gallons. They need they're room to. Maybe even more so than a single cichlid. (this is where lemmy and I might clash on opinions) Especially if you want to add a couple of pirayas. I respect lemmywinks opinion, but I personally feel a dovii can live out it's life comfortably in a 135g singly. I look at my 15" dovii in his 125g, zipping back and forth and I know he's happy in there. Add another possible 5" onto him and maybe he's ready for a 180g. I have no doubt a huge dovii would completely utilize a 200 plus gallon tank, but I can't help but think it's not crucial. If me.... I would give the pygos the max gallonage. Pygos will take each other out if not given enough room.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

um deez, i think you better be worring about that pacu, your 240 would be small for him in the future


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Tibs said:


> um deez, i think you better be worring about that pacu, your 240 would be small for him in the future
> [snapback]1205366[/snapback]​


Dried pacus make nice coffee tables.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > um deez, i think you better be worring about that pacu, your 240 would be small for him in the future
> ...


LOL







yeah they are big bastards. I ended up wrestling my big pacu out of his home and taking him to buddies house/tank which was another 55g, then they called back and told me to get him so I ended up taking him to a LFS who said they would take him, I told him he outgrew his 55g and she said yeah -they get big- and then threw him in a 20 long with a hith oscar,sad sad, I felt really bad but what can you do, the pacu I have now is a lil 4" guy my buddy threw in my tank, when my 240g is set up that pacu is going to ride with the pygos and either hold his own or get owned. If he makes it to full size I will dry him out and roof my house with him...LOL


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

deezdrama said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


The sad thing is, he'll even outgrow the 240 eventually.

Pacu shingles


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

pygos are gay....i cannot believe someone would dedicate a 240 for some

and your pacu, if the pygos are small, he will eat them

pygos big, pacu will be destroyed


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Tibs said:


> pygos are gay....i cannot believe someone would dedicate a 240 for some
> 
> and your pacu, if the pygos are small, he will eat them
> 
> ...


Then what do you suggest I stock this tank with?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hey my lfs has some dovii in stock i can get you one and send it with my fh.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> hey my lfs has some dovii in stock i can get you one and send it with my fh.
> [snapback]1206243[/snapback]​


Dude that would kick ass- what size dovii's are they? If there under 4" id have you grab me 2 of them and try to eyeball a male out if you could. Let me know how much they are and how much shipping would be and ill probablly throw u an extra $20 for your efforts.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

they are about 2-3 inches. ill try tio pick out a male, it's prety easy there tank is well lit so you can see some green in the males. they are like 7 bucks.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you ask if an FH will fill the void?

it PROBABLY will. in that FHs are very entertaining and fun to own. but they sure as hell arent a DOVII!!

my FH is my favourite fish ive EVER had. he's great, he's big, he's mean...but he's like a kitten when i put my hand in his tank.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> they are about 2-3 inches. ill try tio pick out a male, it's prety easy there tank is well lit so you can see some green in the males. they are like 7 bucks.
> [snapback]1207162[/snapback]​


Awesome- let me know if you still want to do this for me


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > pygos are gay....i cannot believe someone would dedicate a 240 for some
> ...


dorado?

variety of bichirs?

rays?

peacock bass?

geryi?

the list is endless man, i could go on forever, you yourself have to chose


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Tibs said:


> deezdrama said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Nah- I think they would get too big, I wouldnt mind some rays or geryi's but I want to add some large Pirayas and build a background and set the tank up to look like a piece from the amazon.


----------

